

Uprooting the Leading Causes of Death (2012) - jdnier
http://nutritionfacts.org/video/uprooting-the-leading-causes-of-death/

======
jdnier
An hour-long video summarizing the effectiveness of plant-based diets, which
can prevent, treat, or reverse 14 of the top-15 causes of death in the US
(just not accidents).

